
AI research needs an ethical watchdog - chriskanan
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-research-is-in-desperate-need-of-an-ethical-watchdog/
======
chriskanan
It is too easy to do these things. If academia in the US is prohibited then it
will happen behind closed doors in industry or overseas.

